# Sweet!... Multi slot mortising machine



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Multi slot mortising machine
Multi slot mortising machine

video of it in action at youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciXplz3SrMk&feature=player_embedded

This fella sure seems to have some good ideas. So, how long do you think it would take to put one of these together?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

years ,,,

========




anotherBob said:


> Multi slot mortising machine
> Multi slot mortising machine
> 
> video of it in action at youtube:
> ...


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

That is really neat. Every time I see David Marks use his multi-router, I think, theres got to be a way to make your own.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool video.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

All that and a hi tech dust collection system too


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

hahahahahahahahahahahaha
I have seen that jig many times and every time I do it cracks me up  (about the high tech dust pickup  

He is sharp,,but forgot to add the steering wheel, so to speak.

============



Bob said:


> All that and a hi tech dust collection system too


----------

